# Campsite needed



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

Going over to Holland 2009 looking for campsite near the Keukenhof tulip
gardens i want to leave my motorhome on site and go to the gardens by bus. So anyone out there that has done the Dutch Bulbfields in April come 
back to me


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Unless you have a particular reason to go by bus I can tell you that there is a massive motorhome parking area in the gardens.
We went there a couple of years ago, well worth the visit.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry I did not reply to the first question, we were staying at Delph for a week so we just went there for the day.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi David

I've never been to Holland but there is a website that may be some help to you.

http://www.hollandtulipparcs.nl/en/index.htm

Paul


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Never been to the tulip fields but stayed a couple of times at

www.duinrell.com

An all singing dancing and swimming site but right in the middle of

a lovely weallthy town, Wassinaar, with excellent bus services to all over

the place. the tulip fields at Keunkenhof are 20 miles away.

( MikeO.........I know Delph very well , damp old place just on the edges

of Oldham ! )


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have also stopped here:

www.duinrell.com

As billym says an all 'singing & dancing' site & great for kids with lots to keep them entertained :wink: .


----------



## 118770 (Dec 14, 2008)

DAVID32 said:


> Going over to Holland 2009 looking for campsite near the Keukenhof tulip
> gardens i want to leave my motorhome on site and go to the gardens by bus. So anyone out there that has done the Dutch Bulbfields in April come
> back to me


David,

Here are the coordinates of the keukenhof with the motorhome onside.
4.53885	52.28045 "LISSE canal ~ Keukenhof "

Regards,

Kees


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm also planning of going to Holland around April 2009 for 2-3 weeks, and having never been to Holland before, would be grateful for ANY advice - sites, routes, bulbfields, etc...
I have a tunnel crossing to use up (cancelled due to tunnel fire in 2008), so recommended routes from/to tunnel (not UK side) would be helpful, or links to any other previous useful threads - thanks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

TR5 said:


> I'm also planning of going to Holland around April 2009 for 2-3 weeks, and having never been to Holland before, would be grateful for ANY advice - sites, routes, bulbfields, etc...
> I have a tunnel crossing to use up (cancelled due to tunnel fire in 2008), so recommended routes from/to tunnel (not UK side) would be helpful, or links to any other previous useful threads - thanks.


A quick link/tip for parking in the Netherlands...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-545605.html#545605

Pete


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

Delftse Houte... near Delft for sure, we've stopped there on numerous occasions both with the caravan when we were tuggers and it was our first continental trip when we finally saw the light.

Duinrell is also an option, however we find it's very nice to visit for the day with the kids but a bit too loud for our quiet sensibilities....

Camping Koningshof at Katwijk an See is also worthwhile.

There are lots to choose from so I think you'll be okay.

Andrew


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

During April, including Easter time, are there plenty of available pitches, or do you need to book in advance.
This is a general question, and not of a specific site. I am not interested in "all singing and dancing" sites, no kids on board, just mature adults, and wish to tour around, including the tulip fields area's.


----------

